# RC Helicopters, Cars, & other toys....



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought I saw a thread here before with someone that flew helicopters, but can't find the thread. If anyone flies rc helicopters or drives rc cars, please chime in.

I am looking to buy a rc heli and wanted to know more about it and also where I can find them in Dubai (or if I can). I am mainly interested in beginner level type helis and don't want to spend too much money until I get good at it... 

Let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> I thought I saw a thread here before with someone that flew helicopters, but can't find the thread. If anyone flies rc helicopters or drives rc cars, please chime in.
> 
> I am looking to buy a rc heli and wanted to know more about it and also where I can find them in Dubai (or if I can). I am mainly interested in beginner level type helis and don't want to spend too much money until I get good at it...
> 
> Let me know. Thanks in advance.


ULTIMATE HELI in Garhoud is the place to shop and Nad Al Sheba the place to fly,
if you can stand the heat...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

How much do the helis run? I saw a few helis at the Carrefour but don't know if they are decent. They were around AED80-100. Would you recommend any of the out of box helis for beginners? I want to buy one for an 8yr old kid. I think it would be an awesome gift for a kid.

As for myself, I was looking to progress slowly from the small to the big; initially sticking to the electric powered ones and then maybe nitro. But again, don't want to drop some major coin if I can fly a ready out the box type.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I picked up a RC car a few weeks ago, I have been to three shops all around the airport that seem to have a pretty decent selection of cars, planes, boats and helicopters both electric and nitro.

Hobbies Zone Dubai - Contact US
HobbySportz

Don't remember what the third one is called but is SE of the airport. I have their card somewhere...

I believe both these places had 4 channel helicopters for starting around 500 dhs?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> I thought I saw a thread here before with someone that flew helicopters, but can't find the thread. If anyone flies rc helicopters or drives rc cars, please chime in.
> 
> I am looking to buy a rc heli and wanted to know more about it and also where I can find them in Dubai (or if I can). I am mainly interested in beginner level type helis and don't want to spend too much money until I get good at it...
> 
> Let me know. Thanks in advance.


there's a toysforboys shop in the dubai mall, second floor, across reel cinemas.

enjoy.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The drone helicopter that is ran by the apple products (even though I am not a fan of apple) is quite awesome. If you can find it here, highly recommend it.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

I had one - Had being the catch work here. It lasted about 30 seconds, it went up, turned right & hit the wall....The rest as you can imagine is based around exploding into many pieces around the house......

Lesson to be learned, do not be tempted to have a little play indoors


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

In Dubai, 

you can so RC Helis in Dragon mart.

So many shops are on Terminal 1 road, I don't know their names, I just remeber Hobbies center and I believe they are the biggest. Another one is in Um Ramool area very close Golden Gate Trailers or Arabic German Auto Garage.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Dont bother with the cheap rotors at dragon mart.
If you're looking for a toy, buy a toy, don't bother considering what could be best.

If it's a hobby, ultimate heli are insanely knowledgable. Well at least the guy I spoke to was.
Although I decided I wanted a RC jet... damnit


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL... when I read your post (without knowing what RC means), I tho you want a real helicopter  I tho, cool, someone wants a beginner type helicopter to fly around dubai and middle east to see if he likes it  Now I am a bit disapointed!


----------

